# "Acceptable" level of inbreeding



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Please forgive the title, I wasn't really sure how else to phrase this.

I was hoping to ask any breeders on here about the risks of inbreeding and at what point it becomes a issue.

I know some breeders breed relatively close relations and the reason I ask is that I got Loki's papers today finally and noticed that his tom and queen both shared the same father but not mother. 

I believe Loki was tested for genetic defects (I would have to dig up the contract for the exact details) but I wanted to know if having half siblings as parents could possibly cause issues either now or later in life.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Line breeding is very common. As long as the breeder is very responsible and knows what they are doing, line breeding can make the line stronger. If you get a back yard breeder doing it, then you run into problems. I think you won't see any problems.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As Ashlee said, it all depends on the level of testing and knowledge of the breeder. 

Since you have another cat on the way, you probably want to know all this information now rather than be surprised later.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I never bred dam or sire to their son or daughter, or siblings together, but I did breed back to a grandparent, or aunt/uncle. Yes it can "fix" the characteristics one is breeding for, but one has to be knowledgeable. Back when I was breeding there were no tests for genetics, but these should be done on all cats used for breeding now.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

My breeder is pretty knowledgable and she did go through with me the genetic testing that she does I just don't have that paperwork on me right now just packed away with other kitten documents.

I'm not too worried about it as my breeder is pretty fantastic.


----------

